# Flyers Inbound



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some stuff from Faiet212, first post claims February, the second is a possible clarification

First Post:


> February's White Dwarf is not going to be focused on Daemons. Nope. The way this rumor came in gives me quite a bit of confidence in its accuracy. Enough to say that this is an internal leak would be a better description of the information.
> 
> 
> So what are we getting..... Flyers!!!!!! Dark Eldar, Tyranids, Tau, and Eldar.
> ...




Second Post:


> Earlier today we had a rumor leak that was saying that flyers are on their way. Of course I have been inquiring with a few people that are in the loop on any details or confirmations. Well a confirmation came in, with a few adjustments.
> 
> 
> The main adjustment is the flyers are really scheduled for March, and that daemons are still in line for February. Either way its exciting, and 40k will really be hopping over the next few months.
> ...


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I am... intrigued.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Delighted that Tau are getting the long-rumoured flyer, but curious about the description... still not quite sure if it's a plastic barracuda (which could fit in with everything said there), or something new.

Still hoping that the harpy gets something in the WD that at least gives some better weapons options, though - although a flying MC is great, there's no real reason to take one. I'm all for flyers as a ground attack vehicle being an option, but it'd be especially good if it got devourers as an option (Plus it'd be good to have a kit that actually gives 2x TL devourers in the box rather than the only ones packed in the current boxed sets being the single set you get in the Carni...).

As more armies get access to anti-air defences, Flying MCs might get less desirable, but as more armies get flyers, 'nids really need a more ways of dealing with them than flyrants.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Finaly Eldar gets a flyer!! I must get my hands on one or two when the hit the GW homepage!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm if true looks like my SoB will be spending more time on the shelf instead of the game board. Wasn't too bad when half the other armies didn't have flyers.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I for one hope these rumors are true.



Because it means that these armies will probably not get updated soon which gives the sisters a good chance of being updated soon.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Finaly Eldar gets a flyer!! I must get my hands on one or two when the hit the GW homepage!


Indeed. I've wanted my flying tanks to actually fly for awhile now but a separate unit would be fine by me. Just wish they had a non-WD way to get these stats. The kits should come with a card or something if it's not in the Codex at least.



Arcane said:


> hmm if true looks like my SoB will be spending more time on the shelf instead of the game board. Wasn't too bad when half the other armies didn't have flyers.


Seems at that point almost *every *other army would have one. I can't imagine SoB being a priority till they redo the line sadly. Have another army they could tag along with?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Indeed. I've wanted my flying tanks to actually fly for awhile now but a separate unit would be fine by me. Just wish they had a non-WD way to get these stats. The kits should come with a card or something if it's not in the Codex at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems at that point almost *every *other army would have one. I can't imagine SoB being a priority till they redo the line sadly. Have another army they could tag along with?


Yeah, I've got a full Grey Knight army and Imperial Guard armored division with Valkyrie support. I just like playing my SoB competatively but my mechanized Sisters don't stand a chance once someone deploys a couple Stormravens or Doomscythes.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Arcane said:


> hmm if true looks like my SoB will be spending more time on the shelf instead of the game board. Wasn't too bad when half the other armies didn't have flyers.


Use the Forgeworld flyer book and have access to the Avenger or Thunderbolt.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Yeah, I've got a full Grey Knight army and Imperial Guard armored division with Valkyrie support. I just like playing my SoB competatively but my mechanized Sisters don't stand a chance once someone deploys a couple Stormravens or Doomscythes.


Fortifications help, though after a couple fliers yeah not as much. Being able to use an army by itself is nice though I would be really tempted to ally in some IG for the Valkyrie and a meat-shield. Been thinking of getting a meat-shield to go with my DA either way


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> Use the Forgeworld flyer book and have access to the Avenger or Thunderbolt.


Forgeworld is not allowed in any gaming club within a couple hundred miles outside of casual play. Possibly in another state but driving to Ohio or Illinois just to play... uhg. 

Please believe me, I'm not just griping for no reason. Not to mention I don't have a whole week's paycheck just to buy a couple flyers from Forgeworld. :/

I have had luck with fortifications, but beyond 1 flyer, it has trouble handling it. Against a mechanized force, 2 Doomscythes can almost table you.

Right now I'm thinking my 1850 (the standard around here) is going to include 1 Valk and 1 Stormraven.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Knew about the Tau flier already, have just been waiting a reaaaaally long time. Expected the Void Raven would be out soon, but would have opted for sooner. Great to hear Eldar and Tyranids are getting something too.

My only complaint is that I wish they'd spread the Eldar, Dark Eldar, Nids and Tau love out across the edition cycle, as they are the only four armies I like (well, maybe Necrons a little too) so getting it all in a giant sucker-punch is not cool.

But yeah, I just hope the Tau flier (which would be my top priority) is cost effective and looks good. Not one of those terrible chibi-kits. And it better have interceptor like it should, being a Tau plane.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> I have had luck with fortifications, but beyond 1 flyer, it has trouble handling it. Against a mechanized force, 2 Doomscythes can almost table you.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking my 1850 (the standard around here) is going to include 1 Valk and 1 Stormraven.


Yeah I'm thinking with a fortification and an ally you would have better odds if dual Doomscythes is a common occurrence. Was somewhat tempted to get a pair of Nephilims but if the Eldar get a flier I'll have to have it so maybe I'll bring it along allied instead.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcane said:


> hmm if true looks like my SoB will be spending more time on the shelf instead of the game board. Wasn't too bad when half the other armies didn't have flyers.


Sisters of Battle do have a flyer, in the Apocalypse Second release... It's a transport craft with guns strapped to it..... Even has shitty rules to expand on this....

This shitty thing


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Sisters of Battle do have a flyer, in the Apocalypse Second release... It's a transport craft with guns strapped to it..... Even has shitty rules to expand on this....
> 
> This shitty thing


They can also take one of these:










Problem is, like I said, Michigan has a Forgeworldphobia. No one allows it and $150 is a lot to spend on one model that you can only use for casual games.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't wait to see all the new models, even if I don't play all those armies.

Michigan having a complete aversion to Forge World is yet another reason I'm glad to live in Ohio. :wink: But seriously, how can such a large group ban such a great potential for the game? True the characters can be really OP but some are pretty balanced and most everything else is balanced or lackluster, just being fluffy.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Voidraven! FINALLY!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Forgeworld is not allowed in any gaming club within a couple hundred miles outside of casual play. Possibly in another state but driving to Ohio or Illinois just to play... uhg.
> 
> Please believe me, I'm not just griping for no reason. Not to mention I don't have a whole week's paycheck just to buy a couple flyers from Forgeworld. :/
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I don't understand why some people are so afraid of FW rules. Most of the time they are way over cost anyways.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> I can't wait to see all the new models, even if I don't play all those armies.
> 
> Michigan having a complete aversion to Forge World is yet another reason I'm glad to live in Ohio. :wink: But seriously, how can such a large group ban such a great potential for the game? True the characters can be really OP but some are pretty balanced and most everything else is balanced or lackluster, just being fluffy.


Idk, I thought about driving down your way for that Adepticon primer or the Hobby town tourney but that's a bit of a drive from Flint lol. Maybe once I get my army 100% painted and modeled and want to show it off.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Flint certainly would be a drive. Assuming the map I Googled had it right. Damn thing had Columbus, Ohio 50 miles South of where it really is. :laugh:

Those people that don't allow FW; have they actually read any IA books or are they going off the experimental rules?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, my lord. Some honest-to-god Xenos love with no Imperial release overshadowing it BEFORE all the little kiddy demons go ice skating on the frozen pits of hellfire?

Now all they need to do to regain my confidence and support is to make the rules and/or models for them not suck cheesy necrotic goat testicles.


----------



## Seth (Jan 7, 2013)

Zion said:


> Next White Dwarf will feature aerial battle using campaign of fire rules and NEW flyers


If they (maybe) release the rules from the campaign book in the white dwarf the rulebook will become a pretty big disappointment. I already ask myself why I have bought it, the campaign is hard to reproduce unless you have special terrain and the only advantage were the rules for aerial battles and the arena.

I'm excited for the Harpy though, even if I will probably never field it with current rules.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sethis said:


> Oh, my lord. Some honest-to-god Xenos love with no Imperial release overshadowing it BEFORE all the little kiddy demons go ice skating on the frozen pits of hellfire?
> 
> Now all they need to do to regain my confidence and support is to make the rules and/or models for them not suck cheesy necrotic goat testicles.


A later rumour (the second section of my post) came back and said that Daemons are still inbound for Feb, and the flyer stuff is March.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Uh, that was a reference to Hell freezing over, not the Daemon release. Sorry if that was unclear.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well it seems this rumour may not be dead, just a little off:



> * 40k Flyer Supplement to be Released Feb. 16th *
> 
> 
> It looks like the flyer rumors are coming in again full swing with a new bit claiming a flyer supplement to be released in a couple short weeks. "Death From the Skies" seems to be the title, but we will see, as more information on flyers hopefully are forthcoming in the next week or so.
> ...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well the stuff from Darkwarrior is disappointing as fuck. Marines get access to yet another toy (as though they needed it) and no new models. Here's hoping it's wrong.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sethis said:


> Well the stuff from Darkwarrior is disappointing as fuck. Marines get access to yet another toy (as though they needed it) and no new models. Here's hoping it's wrong.


Knowing GW..he's probably not. Here's to hoping we see more for the other armies.

If this fits in with most of the other supplements (like Battlemissions or Planet Strike) I'm thinking this is going to be a non-standard game type that won't carry over to regular games.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

For the love of God, let sisters take Valkyries and Vendetta's. Can see Dominions dropping out of a Valkyrie or Vendetta with 4 twin link flamers/melta guns.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Huh. More money grubbing. Let's charge $25+ for a few "updates" that we've already addressed in our FAQs!

But my angst is overridden by my excitement about the Voidraven finally being released! Now THAT I'll spend money on!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So more rumours from Faeit212 regarding this flyer supplement:



> * Flyer Supplement: A Compendium with Updated Rules *
> 
> 
> More rumors that are saying there will be a flyer supplement coming in a few short weeks. February 16th is the current timeline for its release according to rumors, so seeing leaks and pre-orders in the next couple weeks looks likely.
> ...


Looks like a major shake up may be incoming?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Could go one of two ways, if that latest rumour has any weight:

1. It's a cash cow. Nothing new, it's just a glossy mag with the same old stuff with one or two tiny additions that no-one cares about, such flyer only missions and dogfighting rules and crap.

2. GW have realised that actually the rules for flyers as presented in 6th Ed are horribly, horribly unbalanced, to the point where _you are actively nerfing your army by not taking at least two flyers, allied or not._ So they've decided to completely rewrite the rules in order to make flyers a balanced part of the game.

Hey, I managed to write that with a straight face. I'm so proud.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Please cut out the 'salt' trope, there are dozens of rumors every month, each one tells us to "take salt" and it gets F**** annoying, we bloody well know when to use salt by now.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Saturday i was at my local GW, and was chatting to one of the staff members about my high elves and how theyre nearing completion, and about what project im going to take on next. I mentioned starting a 'space pirate metroid' themed tyrnaid army and how i was going to buy the flyrant for Ridley, and e stopped me in my track and said WAIT. just wait. I was about to buy the flyrant from his store and he stopped me. So i recon either new nids soon, or more likely, a new flyer. A harpy perhaps? Must be soon else he wouldnt have told me to wait. He must know somethings coming else why would he turn away my cash?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Please cut out the 'salt' trope, there are dozens of rumors every month, each one tells us to "take salt" and it gets F**** annoying, we bloody well know when to use salt by now.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Everything in the quote box I don't write. It's all presented "as is", to include the "salt" bits.

That said, Faeit212, where a number of my rumour posts come from has addressed this in the past, and when he doesn't tell people to take salt some people get pretty crazy, so the salt is here to stay. Just ignore it if it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Sethis said:


> 2. GW have realised that actually the rules for flyers as presented in 6th Ed are horribly, horribly unbalanced, to the point where _you are actively nerfing your army by not taking at least two flyers, allied or not._ So they've decided to completely rewrite the rules in order to make flyers a balanced part of the game.
> 
> Hey, I managed to write that with a straight face. I'm so proud.


Just don't see it viably. Charge +$25 to fix your silly rules? Not everyone's interested in expansions let alone ones that _just_ fix things and add nothing much. I could see them FAQ'ing the rules majorly, but I already bought a rule book and I'm not interested in paying a premium for them to screw around.

If that list of fliers are indeed updated at least you wouldn't have to download a WD for them. Still overkill when all I would probably want would be the stats though.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

> 26€, mail order only, chance of being in English only


The thing that gets me off on this is that the price in mentioned in euros, not pounds. Usually the rumour sources are based in UK, close to the HQ or production lines. But maybe it's just a typo.



Sethis said:


> 2. GW have realised that actually the rules for flyers as presented in 6th Ed are horribly, horribly unbalanced, to the point where you are actively nerfing your army by not taking at least two flyers, allied or not. So they've decided to completely rewrite the rules in order to make flyers a balanced part of the game.
> 
> Hey, I managed to write that with a straight face. I'm so proud.


Who knows, maybe that's exactly what they'll do. And even if they do that, I'm sure people will still rant for making us pay for it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> so the salt is here to stay.


Cutting down on salt reduces blood pressure, which means that your risk of developing stroke or heart disease is reduced


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Cutting down on salt reduces blood pressure, which means that your risk of developing stroke or heart disease is reduced


But I like to have a stroke now and then


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Cutting down on salt reduces blood pressure, which means that your risk of developing stroke or heart disease is reduced


Eh, I've got medication for that.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Didn't they prove last year that there was no causal link between salt and health risks, hence all that bloody uproar about shakers being removed from Chippies was for nothing?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

WARNING: Living is BAD for your HEALTH!

Great ... SM get the Talon and my Thunder Guppies ... WTF?

Only thing that I get to keep is my Fast fucking vehicles (that I pay more for) and nerfed as fuck Special Characters .... Fuck them right in the mouth ... ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the example on why salt is recommended OIIIIIIO. 

We don't have anything solid at the moment (in fact I've seen Storm TALONS and Storm HAWKS both mention as possible inclusions, so at this point I think we can kind of say that people might be guessing).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Faeit212 (some new, some old):



> * Cover Pic: Death From the Skies *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Please cut out the 'salt' trope, there are dozens of rumors every month, each one tells us to "take salt" and it gets F**** annoying, we bloody well know when to use salt by now.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


The problem is if you dont remind people it's rumours they will claim it's your personal statement as in Rumourguy said so so it must be true. If the rumour later turns out to be false he will get a lynching for being a liar making up stuff just to get some attention...

Ahhh, the rumours scene... No matter what you do as a rumours poster you will get flamed to hell. Allot of good rumours posters have simply stopped posting them because of all the hate they get when fanboys dont get the rumours they want to hear.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> The problem is if you dont remind people it's rumours they will claim it's your personal statement as in Rumourguy said so so it must be true. If the rumour later turns out to be false he will get a lynching for being a liar making up stuff just to get some attention...
> 
> Ahhh, the rumours scene... No matter what you do as a rumours poster you will get flamed to hell. Allot of good rumours posters have simply stopped posting them because of all the hate they get when fanboys dont get the rumours they want to hear.


All too true.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Besides if we stop saying "use salt" what would he have to complain about ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Besides if we stop saying "use salt" what would he have to complain about ?


Poor Mags. Apparently you haven't plumbed the depths of what people in our hobby will bitch about.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Zion said:


> Poor Mags. Apparently you haven't plumbed the depths of what people in our hobby will bitch about.


True, I am starting to get the understanding that "everything" is the answer to that one.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> True, I am starting to get the understanding that "everything" is the answer to that one.


And even more! I'm waiting for people to complain that the molecular structure on their models is mis-aligned next.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Zion said:


> And even more! I'm waiting for people to complain that the molecular structure on their models is mis-aligned next.


Can you stop making you username blue, it is F********g pissing me off !


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> And even more! I'm waiting for people to complain that the molecular structure on their models is mis-aligned next.


Uber-Nerd! :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I posted this over on Faeit212 but felt it was worth bringing up again:



> So I've been thinking about this for a while, and let's assume 22 pages for the existing flyers (1 page of fluff/rules and 1 full spread image each), and then 5 pages for the "who buys what and at what cost" section, that puts us at 27 pages, toss in another 10 pages for dog fight rules (being generous here) and we sit at 37 pages.
> 
> So what fills the rest? 33 pages of pretty model shots, a couple of alternate missions/game types and that's it? I think we're going to see more than what we're being told so far. At least if this book is 70 pages long.


Granted, I _am_ assuming some things, but honestly I think I've made some fair guesses here on what we'll get.

I've got a hunch (and only a hunch, so I could be WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY off here) that we're getting more than the early rumours are saying.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

That is pretty intelligent and well thought out. Props to you.

Maybe the switching from FMCs to flyers is true?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DivineEdge said:


> That is pretty intelligent and well thought out. Props to you.


Thanks! I do try to put some thought in the stuff I post.




DivineEdge said:


> Maybe the switching from FMCs to flyers is true?


My understanding of that was that the rules were a test-set for the early Heldrake but were dropped in favour of a flyer with some FMC like traits.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, perhaps 10 pages of army images where the different fliers are present?
A 2 page setup for each flyer on how to paint them? Has there been any "How to paint fliers" sections? I have a memory of the Ork WD having one, not sure about the others?

So lets say there are 33 pages left. We can add 3 to an introduction with author and index.
Then 3-5 pages for a compendium at the back, perhaps a fold out section with dogfight rules etc.

I'm sure GW will throw in some useless crap to try and justify whatever price they will be charging for this thing.

To be honest I'm not really sure I understand the point of this thing. I've read some things about rule updates for fliers in it, are you meant to use these instead of codex and rulebook entries? Just some random crap to spice up what would otherwise be a really boring game of fliers vs fliers?

I will be sure to downl....erm, I mean buy this "exciting" addition to the game...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

There will be 20 pages of Ward playing the new rules then having a beer 


The book sounds like a non digital, non WD printing of the 6th ed rules for those flyers just released when 6th hit. That with the addition of the current FAQ changes and dog fight rules would take up a codex sized book if they wanted. Full codex style pages of each flyer with fluff and what not. Model gallery, then armory, and a point list at the end.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Hmm, perhaps 10 pages of army images where the different fliers are present?
> A 2 page setup for each flyer on how to paint them? Has there been any "How to paint fliers" sections? I have a memory of the Ork WD having one, not sure about the others?
> 
> So lets say there are 33 pages left. We can add 3 to an introduction with author and index.
> ...


Compendiums to provide out of print rules or even new rules is not unheard of. It was the D&D method for years during 3.5 edition.

And with previous rumours of GW moving to books like this as a more regular thing.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Zion said:


> And even more! I'm waiting for people to complain that the molecular structure on their models is mis-aligned next.


Wait, it is? That is unacceptable. Make my models crystals or I tell you, I quit this dumb game! :ireful2:



Zion said:


> Compendiums to provide out of print rules or even new rules is not unheard of. It was the D&D method for years during 3.5 edition.


It's not even new for GW, I remember the "Chapter Approved" compendiums, which had lots of bonus rules, small changes (like the 5++ on Terminators, they didn't have that at the start of 3rd Ed) and even full army lists (Necrons, SoB, Kroots...).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Faeit212:



> * It's Official: Death From the Skies Details *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


I'm very surprised to see this listed as a soft cover.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

It's probably direct order only, so you can't waltz into your FLGS and stick your nose in it to decide in advance if it's worth buying this glossy soft-cover magazine for just the updated rules regarding the one or two flyers that are part of your army. :wink:

I've really been quite fond of some of the more recent GW publications, but sorry, this thing seems to have been made solely to empty customer pockets, not to provide any sort of actual game-aid.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> It's probably direct order only, so you can't waltz into your FLGS and stick your nose in it to decide in advance if it's worth buying this glossy soft-cover magazine for just the updated rules regarding the one or two flyers that are part of your army. :wink:
> 
> I've really been quite fond of some of the more recent GW publications, but sorry, this thing seems to have been made solely to empty customer pockets, not to provide any sort of actual game-aid.


Got the WD with the StormBudgie in it, and I'm sure there's a pdf somewhere for the StormPigeon. Job done. Extra cos to me? £0.00
Sorry GW.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor Tau Air Caste.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> Poor Tau Air Caste.


At least for now


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Tawa said:


> At least for now


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Another confirmation found on Faeit212:



> * Death From The Skies: It's Awful Quiet and A Confirmation *
> 
> 
> We are getting closer to the release for Death From The Skies, although its very odd, that no one has any additional information coming out with it. February 16th is supposed to be the date on it, and yet just silence. Below is the only little bit of information I could really dig up about this release that is only a couple days away.
> ...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> Another confirmation found on Faeit212:


Suppose this would be kind of useful...if the either of the Marine armies I had weren't then the only ones without Stormravens. Though if that were the case I'm curious if they planed another one of these to roll them out to more later... with some other miscellaneous rules of course.

Otherwise doesn't look like much I would even have a use for for now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lack of Eldar and the rest was a stupid move. This would have been a way to introduce some new ships that would have caused FW to sell or even Razorwings for conversion in the case of Eldar.



Arcane said:


> Forgeworld is not allowed in any gaming club within a couple hundred miles outside of casual play. Possibly in another state but driving to Ohio or Illinois just to play... uhg.
> 
> Please believe me, I'm not just griping for no reason. Not to mention I don't have a whole week's paycheck just to buy a couple flyers from Forgeworld. :/
> 
> ...


Arcane off the top of my head I do not know the distance from Chicago to Flint but the guys from Screaming Heretic are doing an Apoc League with FW legal etc and they get together play ever couple weeks when they do the podcast.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I still feel 70 pages seems like too much for just what everyone has been repeating for a few weeks now, but we'll know when the book drops (assuming it is real that is, it's supposed to hit this weekend after all).

If it is real I'll still be getting a copy, but mostly for the sake of completeness and the off-chance of rule changes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

We've got some actual confirmation that -something- is coming via a *GW FB page* (if you're looking for it, it's on the left). Translated from German via Bing:



> On Saturday, there is also this nice book!
> It is available only in English and only the order from us, but it has everything that the flyer's heart desires!


and from the comments of that post (also run through a translator because I do not speak German, and then cleaned up a bit):



> o A 72-page full-color Warhammer 40,000 compendium in softcover.
> o ONLY AVAILABLE IN ENGLISH
> o Includes a gallery of fantastic 'Eavy Metal team painted flyers.
> o Contains updated 6th Edition rules for the following flyers:
> ...


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

> Death from the Skies brings the white-knuckle intensity of aerial combat in the 41st Millennium to your tabletop, featuring selected material from White Dwarf magazine, the Crusade of Fire supplement and exclusive new content. Exclusively available from games-workshop.com, this 72-page, full colour softback compendium book is crammed with background information, gaming ideas and hobby inspiration to help you bring the battle for air superiority to life.
> 
> It includes: a detailed account of the Battle for Cardrim, featuring White Scars Space Marines, Necrons and Orks locked in a deadly battle for control of a vital airfield; four new Air War missions that showcase the lightning-fast nature of aerial warfare; optional rules for dogfighting and veteran fighter aces for your Warhammer 40,000 games; and a showcase of beautifully painted Flyers from the 'Eavy Metal collection.
> 
> ...


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440161a

Flyers are so great - you want to use flyers so here's a one-click buy for (3) razorwings!

Best part is from the heldrake bundle's entry:


> What's more, you'll be able to own the imposing sight of two different-looking Daemon Engines,


really?:no:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahaha yeah. They can be equipped with different guns, and you can angle them slightly differently on their bases. Wicked.

$40 bucks isn't bad either.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Hardly qualifies as "unique heads". There's only one head with a choice of what's sticking out of it's mouth. 

Still seems odd to add Stormravens to a couple Marine books but not the rest. I guess DA is covered-ish but apparently SW are so superstitious they can't leave the ground for more than a few seconds...or there's just another book for that in the pipe. Assuming the stores around me are likely to order a few I might have to see if I can get a look though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, my gamble to buy a Stormraven for my Crimson Fists before last years price hike paid off? 


Sweet.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, my gamble to buy a Stormraven for my Crimson Fists before last years price hike paid off?


As a BA player, trust me. You will love them....and be jealous of how cheap in points other fliers can be.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

A Stormraven in Ultramarines colours ? 
There goes the neighbourhood. 

I expect a new GK flyer ASAP, we are supposed to have all the best stuff!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> A Stormraven in Ultramarines colours ?
> There goes the neighbourhood.
> 
> I expect a new GK flyer ASAP, we are supposed to have all the best stuff!


New entry in the Grey Knight FAQ. Grey Knights may use any vechile from the following codexs (sp?): Space Marine, Space Wolf, Blood Angel, Black Templars, Dark Angel, Imperial Guard and Sisters of Battle. If an ordo Xeno Inquisitor is taken they may use any vechiles from the following Codexs: Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, Necrons. If an Ordo Malleus Inquisitor is taken they may use any vechile form the following Codex: Chaos Space Marine.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think i will pass on this, that and i am sure that someone in my gaming group will be stupid enough to buy the actual thing. and i can compare it to the WD o' flyers i have.

still not going to take a flying french fry basket.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Karyudo-DS said:


> I guess DA is covered-ish but apparently SW are so superstitious they can't leave the ground for more than a few seconds....


We're not THAT superstitious... we just don't need them, what with our beastly thunderwolves and awesome witches..ahem, I mean, Ruen Priests...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Not that impressed with this. It is nice that the Storm Talon and Ork Flyers have their rules printed out again. But Ultramarines don't need a Storm Raven. They have the Talon and FW Eagle. I do like the Flyer bunles, though they don't seem to offer any discount oppossed to buying the individual models included. Wish I didn't already have a Razorwing; would make buying 3 at once more enticing.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Please be joking Necrosis...

*Please!*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Kettu said:


> Please be joking Necrosis...
> 
> *Please!*


Of course I'm joking. You need to take an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor to take the vechiles from Codex: Space Marine, Space Wolf, Black Templar, Dark Angel, Imperial Guard and Sisters of Battle.

Edit: Or you take Coteaz, due to the amount of resources he has, he grants grey knights any vechile form any codex.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440161a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

While Necrosis may be joking, I have a serious point. Some codexes got updated FAQs February 13th. The biggest change being that all Flyers that had the Deep Strike rule have lost it. Kind of upsetting for my Necrons given their short range. Also, the Stormraven's special rule for disembarking when not hovering has been altered and all iterations are now "Skies of Fury." Yay ......


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> We're not THAT superstitious... we just don't need them, what with our beastly thunderwolves and awesome witches..ahem, I mean, Ruen Priests...


I would have at least given them Rocks with Sky Fire to throw 



Archon Dan said:


> Some codexes got updated FAQs February 13th. The biggest change being that all Flyers that had the Deep Strike rule have lost it.


Actually I thought the biggest change was the advertisement for the new book, by far the most important thing of all as most of them seem to mention it.

Deep strike loses don't seem as big with being able to nearly fly across the table while shooting anyway. Might not always be enough for everyone of course but again, book advertisement.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Deep strike loses don't seem as big with being able to nearly fly across the table while shooting anyway.


I (used to, I guess) use Locator Beacons on my Drop Pods to bring my Stormraven in facing the direction I want it to so as to place the shots from it exactly where they need to go. Often this meant facing a direction I wouldn't have been able to achieve flying on to the table.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Deep strike loses don't seem as big with being able to nearly fly across the table while shooting anyway. Might not always be enough for everyone of course but again, book advertisement.


Well it solved the "Mordrak can turn one DS a Storm Raven via 'First to the Fray'" debates.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> Well it solved the "Mordrak can turn one DS a Storm Raven via 'First to the Fray'" debates.


Debate solving is good if not great. I was just thinking that otherwise the units don't seem terribly hindered.


----------

